# My humble setup



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Gaggia Selecta Delux

Steam Valve Mod

OPV Mod

Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand

HD Naked Portafilter

HD Tamper 58mm

Iberital MC2

Salter Electronic Scales

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

looks nice and tidy


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

